# 922 Can be paused indefinitly?



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Does your 922 do this?

If i press pause, then press skip forward, it will stay paused for hours......until *I* hit play. Wondering if anyone else's box will do this. I know my old 721 would do the same thing. Course you wont be able to rewind at all till u get within an hour.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

is it still active on your account ? I thought all 922 replaced by H/H2/H3 already ...


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

OH yea, still active. I can't be the only one.


----------

